# Sweet Potato Chews (Homemade Recipe)



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I found this recipe. I'm going to try making them later tonight.

SWEET POTATO DOG CHEWS

Directions 
1.	Preheat oven to 275°F

2.	Wash the sweet potato 

3.	Cut down the middle lengthwise

4.	Then cut long lengthwise slices about 1/3 of an inch wide and place on 
a cookie sheet in a single layer

5.	Bake in oven at 250 F for about 3 hours.

This leaves them kind of chewy but you could also bake them a little longer to get them crunchy.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ooh sounds yummy, Zoey loves Sweet potatoes.


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to have to try these don't know if Bella and Cash will like them. they eat everything so most likely they will.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

MMM! Sounds delicious! I'm sure Roxy will love them. Can't wait to make!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yum! let us know how they turn out!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Ours are going to come out funny because hubby wouldn't cut them the way I wanted. Apparently, we don't have the correct knife for that kind of cutting. I never knew potatoes were so hard to cut


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they sound fantastic


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Isn't it funny how their 2 cents always pop up at the weirdest times?

I don't think my potatos would have cared 

Let up know how they go, I make sweet potato fries similarly which are a much better alternative for humans, so it'll be nice to know I can do the same for my dogs!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine were sliced funny, more like thick sweet potato wedges. The girls loved them though!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My guys loves those things and I never knew how to make them! Ty, ty so much for the recipe. I'll be making some for the kids now.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to try these. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

ill have to give these a try i hope that roxi eats them as i know shes a bit fussy. thanks for the info


----------



## Kika's mum (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm going to make this for my Kika.  Yummy.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe LOVES fruits and veggies! I will have to make these! Thanks for the recipe!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirby's mom (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm going to bake some for my babies soon!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow old thread LOL ^^ i made dehydrated sweet potatoes before but dex preferred the chicken


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw some sweet potato chews at the store recently and I was wondering if anyone knew the health benefits of them? I thought they would be for teeth since its a chew but I also saw chewy/soft ones so I figured there might be more to it.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiki loves these! Miro not so much... Can't please everyone.



> I was wondering if anyone knew the health benefits of them?


Found this link that has info!
Sweet Potato the #1 Ranked Vegetable - Front Porch Pets


----------

